# Lensbaby - any users out there ?



## Haydn1971 (Dec 10, 2012)

My wife was lost for a gift to for me this Christmas, after a discussion over lunch, we went and ordered a Lensbaby Composer for me... 

Any users out there, any tips for a beginner ?


----------



## nickorando (Dec 10, 2012)

I use the original Lensbaby - it's great fun. Best advice I can give is just to play with it and see what you like best. I carry it all the time, and prefer to use it fairly wide open most of the time.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 13, 2012)

I have one the 35mm one with the composer with 12 circular aperture blades, the thing is a bokeh monster
if you like bokeh you will love it

its got very very nice oof quite soft wide open and also very very shallow dof so i prefer to shoot it stopped down a bit if possible as its quite sharp when stopped down and this also makes the dof a bit more useable than shooting wide open, its a fun lens, light compact, great fun lens for resteraunts out with family or friends
i have found manual focusing better with it on my 5Dmk2 with the bright screen than the standard screen


----------

